# Cow with vaginal prolapse, no vet



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

The complication is that it's bleeding, a pretty fast drip. What should be done for her? She's going to be butchered because of this, but we need to take care of her until we can get her to the butcher. 

She calved Dec 31, and prolapsed yesterday. The vet won't come, of course, because of the snow and he won't answer the phone now either.


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

When is she going to the butcher??? Can you bump it up to get her taken care of sooner than later? 

I have no experience with a prolapse, I saw one a few years ago on a dairy farm, they pushed it all back in and sewed the vagina closed with loose stiches. But there was no blood, so I have no suggestions  I hope it is over fast for her.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Thank you for the info. What about the bleeding? 

We are just considering shooting her and hanging her up and gutting her until we can take her in. The butcher said they would take her that way. We would prefer not to do that.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I'm going to try to give her some cayenne orally and see if that will stop the bleeding. Boy what fun this is going to be.. Good new is my grandparents gave her to us to take care of, so the meat will be ours. Poor cow.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I would go ahead and butcher her if you can hang her up and keep her cool.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

You can put it in,do what WIHH says. I've had to do it all by my self, tell the vet could meet us at a Halfway point where he worked. I had to use a wash cloth against the uterus and my flat hand. If you don't try to put it back in she will probably keep straining to "deliver it".


----------



## Bountiful Ranch (Jan 11, 2010)

don't you just love vets. Mine is fine when you can find him. Now, I've never done this with my cattle, but when I was raising sheep I had a lot of prolapses. The fact she is blending weeks after giving birth is not too good. So, something is going on there. I use to push the uterus back in. With sheep we had a prolapse belt but can't do that with a cow. Clean it up and try to push it back in. You are probably organic and not wanting medication but I give banamine when an animal is in pain. There is a time period of slaughtering with that. 

I have a new mom up in the corral right now and I am giving her pen G and banamine but she has something that can be healed.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Good luck with your cow, boy if we had a vet like that , he wouldn`t be in business long if he was around here.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

We dont' seem to have any real good large animal vets around here. We had one for a while, Jim Lowe, but darn it he went to small animals. He was great, so helpful and he and his wife worked together, and they were gentle and knew what they were doing.

So I got to see the cow and it's a rectal prolapse. Concensus is she is not in pain (we got ahold of Jim mentioned above and talked to him about it as well), it's hardly bleeding at all and she'll probably be ok until Sunday night or Monday when we can take her to the butcher, so long as she doens't do something to rip it etc. So she is separated from the other cattle and has water and hay and she's acting fine, she's able to poo and all. Poor thing. We didn't want to bother her with trying to put it back in and suturing it as it ould hurt to suture it and not really do her any good, and we might get kicked in the process.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Give her a spinal injection of about 5 ccs of rubbing alcohol. Inject it in front of the vertebrae before the tail starts. An alcohol spinal will permanently paralyze the tail so only do this on an animal headed for slaughter. After the spinal the cow will stop pushing and reducing the prolapse will be much easier.


----------



## animalfarmer (Feb 14, 2006)

So,tell us. What did you do? How did it work out? Hope it turned out OK.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> now thats a horse of a different color
> 
> so which was it? :help: :shocked:
> 
> ...


I've put together both. Rectals are much easier IMO. The process is the same.


----------

